# Staywoods introduces The Warmbag



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

FOR IMMEDITATE RELEASE 


Staywoods, L.L.C.


Contact: Joe Light
Email: [email protected]


NEW HUNTING GARMENT KEEPS HUNTERS WARM IN FRIGID TEMPERATURES

“Hunters stay in the woods while others are headed indoors.”

08 January, 2009, Winter Springs, Florida, USA-Staywoods, L.L.C, a Florida based hunting garment company has created a product that may increase hunter success across the country. The Warmbag, a garment similar to a sleeping bag with arm holes, allows the hunter to stay out in weather that normal hunting clothing would not. 

By using waterproof, windproof exterior fabric and heavy fleece lining, the Warmbag offers protection from Mother Nature’s extreme conditions. By adding a drawstring neck, a detachable hood and roomy deep interior pockets, the hunter stays warm and comfortable all day long.

Most hunters would agree that the leading cause of an unfilled tag is the fact that they aren’t in the woods when the big buck walks by their stand. With the rut occurring in late November and early December in most of North America, the temperatures can dip into the single digits, driving many a determined hunter back to deer camp.

Using the same basic principle as a mitten, the Warmbag traps your core body heat. Conversely, normal outdoor clothing separates each limb and isolates it from the body’s core heat.

The longer a hunter can stay in the woods, the better the odds that they will be successful. 

The company, Staywoods, L.L.C., has recently become a licensee of Realtree camoflauge patterns.


# # #


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

Sounds like a HBS.


----------



## dcreighton (Jan 2, 2008)

No website? No pictures?


----------



## mobowhntr (Jan 29, 2005)

Pics.? Price?


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*They already have a product like this out it's called "The Heater Body Suit"*


----------



## SMichaels (Aug 31, 2004)

indiana ******* said:


> *They already have a product like this out it's called "The Heater Body Suit"*


Sounds like this product will be competition to the Heater Body Suit which is a good thing for consumers and the industry in general. 

Good luck with the new product, looking forward to some pictures and pricing info. Any chance you can Predator or ASAT for a pattern choice?


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. Here are a few answers for you. 

We have a video posted on Youtube. Just type in "Staywoods" and you will be able watch it. 

We have not yet established a price but we are looking at around $199 hopefully. We want to make it affordable to almost everyone.

We will have sizes for women and children.

100% lifetime warranty against defects in material or workmanship. If we can't repair it we will replace it.

We are working with ASAT presently on a licensing agreement. 

The website will not be active until we have the pricing established.

Here is a pic and some info. If you have any questions please feel free to shoot me a pm.

Any comments or suggestions are greatly appreciated.










Features /	Benefits


Realtree AP HD camo	-	Blends into many different environments
Erases the human outline


Waterproof, windproof, 4-way stretch, soft shell outer fabric	-	Lightweight, non bulky, quiet, soft, warm, dry


Polartec® fleece liner	-	Lightweight, non bulky, soft, warm.


Large interior pockets	-	Store calls, snacks, 4 way radio, etc…


Outer chest pocket with tag loop	-	Holds rangefinder or binoculars in place.


Drawstring neck closure	-	Keeps cold air out, warm air in.


Zippered arm holes	-	Allows wearer to stay inside at all times. Minimal heat loss.


Reversible main body zipper	-	Allows wearer to step out.


Waist belt	-	Secures bottom of bag around waist and allows the hunter to walk around.


Full Body Enclosure	-	Entire body stays warm. Masks movement inside. 


Oversized, waterproof, windproof stuff sack with carry strap	-	Dress lightly for the walk in. Carry additional layers with you as needed.


----------



## Growling Bear (May 22, 2006)

*Best Ever*

I saw this suit first hand I will tell you that I will have one for the upcoming hunting season and their is no comparison to other gear to help aid at keeping you warm.


----------



## Fall Gray (Jun 18, 2003)

PREDATOR!!!

Please.........


----------



## LEE2 (Feb 26, 2006)

What is the total weight of the suit?


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

At $199 it sounds and looks good.


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Definatly cool. At $199 i could at least afford the thing!
We do need predator camo though!!!!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

*suggestion*

If the head cover (hood) is detachable then maybe make it reversable and have a blaze orange side. If its not detachable then..........well, I dont know

Product looks good, and seems to be pretty well priced.


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

LEE2 said:


> What is the total weight of the suit?



Just over 6 pounds including the hood and the stuff sack.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

Bump


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

When you get one in ASAT I will buy it.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

I spoke to these guys at the ATA, it was pretty interesting. Not my sorta thing, but if your looking for a way to keep warm this just might do it. Seemed alot less bulky then the heat suit imo.


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words. One of our pro staff was out in -6 below the other day and it was 68 degrees inside The Warmbag. Our website is now live ( not very pretty, but live ). We hope to have product available very soon.

www.staywoods.com


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

BUMP, Need it in ASAT..


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

We are working on it! :smile:


----------



## B&C Bones (Jan 15, 2007)

Awesome, I've wanted a heater suit forever but just couldn't make myself spend the money. At 200 I'll have one of these:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*

These look much better. If you get um in ASAT I will have one as well.


----------



## tectonic007 (Jan 15, 2009)

We will be busy beefing up our website and inventory over the next several weeks. Stay tuned........


----------



## Fall Gray (Jun 18, 2003)

Predator!!!


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

ASAT:thumbs_up


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

I definitely want to check it out. You guys gonna be at the Ohio Deer and Turkey Expo in March?


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

waywardson said:


> I definitely want to check it out. You guys gonna be at the Ohio Deer and Turkey Expo in March?



We are planning on it. If we have enough product to bring to the show we will be there.


----------



## Aussie LuvR (Mar 2, 2003)

*Staywoods*

Will you be at the Harrisburg, PA Sports & Outdoor Show in February?


----------



## Aussie LuvR (Mar 2, 2003)

If you get the deal worked out with ASAT.......how about a Cover Bag made out of the ASAT 3D Leafy material?


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

Aussie LuvR said:


> Will you be at the Harrisburg, PA Sports & Outdoor Show in February?



We will not be at the Harrisburg, PA show. 

Yes, we will be offering coverbags in ASAT camo.

Thanks for your interest.


----------



## wihill (May 19, 2008)

Looks like a lot of the issues I had with the HBS were addressed, the product looks to be very well thought out - light weight, the ability to remain "IN" the sack, and not lose all the heat you've trapped by opening it and have no interference with your arms, handy pounch where you need it. 

I'd be interested to learn more about the footbox, and how easy it is to manuever on the platform. Price point is excellent.

Personally don't care which camo pattern is offered, having a "leafy" exterior would be a bonus for sure, and would LOVE to have it be reversable with a Blaze orange interior. 

I saw there's a cover for it on the website, but honestly the last thing I want to fight in the dark, 20' up, on a 30x20" platform is a bag in a bag. Flip it rightside out, its full camo, flip it inside out, it's orange. Best of all worlds, and no monkeying around.

Product looks great, hope to see it make the rounds this summer.


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

I have received many questions about The Warmbag. We have 2 videos on Youtube if you would like to watch them. The coverbag goes around The Warmbag making it very simple to wear. Just go to Youtube and type in " The Warmbag".
Thanks again for your interest.


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice system……………………….. Can you tell me how the zipper system works for your arms?


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

Both arm hole zippers are connected with a zip line. When your arms are inside The Warmbag simply reach up and grab the zip line and pull down. Both arm holes unzip in one easy motion.


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Tell us more about the footbox.


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

Illinois59 said:


> Both arm hole zippers are connected with a zip line. When your arms are inside The Warmbag simply reach up and grab the zip line and pull down. Both arm holes unzip in one easy motion.


that sounds sweet!!


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

soonerboy said:


> Tell us more about the footbox.


There is plenty of room in the bottom for your feet. Moving or turning while standing is not a problem or an issue.


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

*Nice....*

I like this. Be great in an all day blind hunt. Needs a place to stick a water bottle. A MP3 hook up would be SWEEEEET.


----------



## tectonic007 (Jan 15, 2009)

There are two very large fleece pockets on the inside chest area that are a foot deep. Plenty of room for a water bottle and more.....thank you for your feedback.


----------



## JustinM (Aug 23, 2007)

look like your going to give HBS a run for their money with this thing


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

JustinM said:


> look like your going to give HBS a run for their money with this thing


ASAT ....too:thumbs_up


----------



## slingr (Jan 30, 2006)

if you guys could replace the sack bottom with leggings for each leg it looks like it could be an option for those who use the tree saddle. :thumbs_up


----------



## wally (May 14, 2003)

*warmbag*

has some arrangement been made for a safwty harness?
:smile:


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

wally said:


> has some arrangement been made for a safwty harness?
> :smile:


The strap for the safety harness feeds out of the top of the back of the neck. 
No problem at all.

The original design had a slot in the back for the safety harness. There were three problems with this.

1. It allowed cold air to come in.

2. If you did fall out of your stand you would not be able to get away from The Warmbag and it may interfere with your ability to get back into your stand.

3. Most people connect their safety harness THEN pull their stuff up into the stand. We would be asking you to disconnect your harness and run it through The Warmbag then reconnect. Not a good idea to ask someone to disconnect their harness.

The bottom line is that the slot is just not needed. 

Thanks for your interest.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*We are interested.

Hunters Choice Archery
161 Stephenson Ave.
Peshtigo, WI 54157

HBS... did put some suits in our shop on consignment. But... when we started to talk about the $300 and more price tag..... :thumbs_do

A suit like this in that $200 sounds about right for the average guy. Unless he is going to Canada later in the year.

Please send dealer info.

Like mentioned..... gotta have Predator and/or ASAT*.


----------



## Deer30 (Oct 19, 2006)

how do you move u feet without falling out of the stand. Kind of lack a sack race.


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

Deer30 said:


> how do you move u feet without falling out of the stand. Kind of lack a sack race.


LOL!

There is plenty of room in the bottom for your feet. Moving or turning while standing is not a problem or an issue. 

Thanks for your interest.


----------



## mwitty111 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi,

Links to the videos:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opexJru53rU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=550CydMI1uc


-Witty


----------



## bowtech dually (Mar 10, 2003)

The guy in the video is turning his body at the waist when looking behind him and when moving his feet to turn looks very awkward taking it a little at a time. Not trying to discredit the suit but it does seem turning on stand to shoot behind you may be a problem if the bag is gathering between your feet. Probably much less a problem with a gun where form and foot placement are not as critical.

BD


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks like a great product. I just have a few questins/suggestions. Being that the material is windproof and water proof is it noisy. I would suggest a Blaze vest type over garment as most states this is enough blaze orange,and it would be less bulky.


----------



## tectonic007 (Jan 15, 2009)

We conducted extensive testing of the product to verify its ability to allow hunters to turn on stand. During testing we moved around in our stands without the Warmbag and with the Warmbag. We also watched a lot of hunting videos to see how those hunters were moving in their treestands. Funny thing is, most of us shuffle our feet when we rotate in our stands, even if you were not wearing the Warmbag. This is because your ability to rotate freely is largely a function of the size of your treestand platform. Most treestand platforms are just big enough to stand and turn. You still have to shuffle a bit to rotate completely. The platform is not big enough to take full steps and turn. There are some treestands on the market with much larger platforms. If you were to use one of them instead, you could easily take larger steps and turn, even using the Warmbag. 

With respect to noise, we chose a soft quiet brushed fabric. Its nice.

I hope this helps. We really appreciate your feeback and observations.


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

Looks like a great well thought out product at a price most people can afford! Oh yea if you need someone to test it in a cold climate just let me know. -15 here this AM.:wink:

Blaze Orange would be great and maybe a model that your feet actually come out of the bottom similar to the arms but would always be outside with something like boot blankets. Just a thought.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

I took a close look at this product at the ATA and was impressed. I am hoping for the ASAT deal to work out. If so, I am sure we (including our cameramen) will be ready to try them out when it gets cold again next fall.


----------



## brino (Mar 11, 2005)

Will you be at the Illinois deer classic?


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

We are not presently scheduled to be at the Illinois deer classic. However, we may be able to get in. We will know hopefully this week.

We hope to see you there.


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

I'm all for competition, but I'm not sure I undertand what advantage this would have over the HBS, other than price. I've used the HBS extensively, and one of the benefits is the ability to unzip the centered zipper, allowing the suit to fall down your shoulders, out of the way.

If I'm watching the videos correctly, the Warmbag has two zippers, one for each arm. If an animal quickly appears, you'll need to reach over with your right hand, to unzip your left arm, and reach over with your left hand, to unzip your right arm. I cannot see accomplishing this as quickly as the HBS, and it appears there's considerably more movement involved, also, as both arms must then be extracted from the suit. At "go time", the HBS works very fast. Maybe I'm wrong, but this doesn't look like it could be as fast.

Also, the lack of "legs" in the suit concerns me. Again, the HBS is oversized, but it does have legs. I realize a complete bag has the potential to be warmer, but I think that will come at a price - namely a lack of dexterity when turning in the stand, or repositioning yourself. 

Once again, I've not looked at these in person, but have used a HBS for years, and these are my initial reactions. A difference in price of a $100 or so, to me, doesn't seem to be worth the detractions.


----------



## wally (May 14, 2003)

*warmbag*

how do the hood and the safety belt exit through the neck area interact?
thanks
wally
:smile:


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

MOC said:


> I'm all for competition, but I'm not sure I undertand what advantage this would have over the HBS, other than price. I've used the HBS extensively, and one of the benefits is the ability to unzip the centered zipper, allowing the suit to fall down your shoulders, out of the way.
> 
> If I'm watching the videos correctly, the Warmbag has two zippers, one for each arm. If an animal quickly appears, you'll need to reach over with your right hand, to unzip your left arm, and reach over with your left hand, to unzip your right arm. I cannot see accomplishing this as quickly as the HBS, and it appears there's considerably more movement involved, also, as both arms must then be extracted from the suit. At "go time", the HBS works very fast. Maybe I'm wrong, but this doesn't look like it could be as fast.
> 
> ...



Both arm hole zippers are connected with a zip line. When your arms are inside The Warmbag simply reach up and grab the zip line and pull down. Both arm holes unzip in one easy motion. 
There is very little movement involved and you dont have to fumble around trying to find the arm hole zippers because they are connected across your chest.

As far as the lack of legs this has not been an issue for us or any of our beta testers. 

Thanks for your observations.


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

wally said:


> how do the hood and the safety belt exit through the neck area interact?
> thanks
> wally
> :smile:


The safety strap exits out of the back of the collar and under the hood. There is no interference.


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

Illinois59 said:


> Both arm hole zippers are connected with a zip line. When your arms are inside The Warmbag simply reach up and grab the zip line and pull down. Both arm holes unzip in one easy motion.
> There is very little movement involved and you dont have to fumble around trying to find the arm hole zippers because they are connected across your chest.
> 
> As far as the lack of legs this has not been an issue for us or any of our beta testers.
> ...


Interesting. That makes sense, and really does away with that concern.


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

ttt


----------



## brino (Mar 11, 2005)

Waiting on a price


----------



## hoggin03 (Oct 24, 2005)

Will you be at the Illinois or Wisconsin Deer Classics?


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

hoggin03 said:


> Will you be at the Illinois or Wisconsin Deer Classics?


We are hoping to be at both. Thanks for your interest and we hope to see you there.


----------



## wally (May 14, 2003)

*warmbag*

how about iowa?
:smile:


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

if it has good pockets and cut the feet out so you can move ( heat rises )


----------



## hoggin03 (Oct 24, 2005)

Illinois59 said:


> We are hoping to be at both. Thanks for your interest and we hope to see you there.


I hope to see you there. I'm very interested in the product, but would like to see it in person. I was planning to buy a Heater Body Suit before next year's late season, but you might sway me if I get the opportunity to check out the Warmbag.


----------



## Nikon02 (May 16, 2007)

Any chance of being at the deer classic in iowa this year?


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

Nikon02 said:


> Any chance of being at the deer classic in iowa this year?




We are working on that right now. Hopefully we will see you there.


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

proXarchery said:


> if it has good pockets and cut the feet out so you can move ( heat rises )


The Warmbag has 2 large interior pockets that are 12" deep. Plenty of room for items.

The main body zipper is reversible allowing the wearer to unzip from the bottom and put their feet outside. There is also a belt built into the bottom of the bag allowing the wearer to pull the bottom up and behind and clipping the belt around the waist.


----------



## tmoran (Dec 9, 2003)

slingr said:


> if you guys could replace the sack bottom with leggings for each leg it looks like it could be an option for those who use the tree saddle. :thumbs_up


and maybe added safety. I think it looks dangerous.


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

slingr said:


> if you guys could replace the sack bottom with leggings for each leg it looks like it could be an option for those who use the tree saddle. :thumbs_up





tmoran said:


> and maybe added safety. I think it looks dangerous.


The main body zipper is reversible allowing the wearer to unzip from the bottom and put their feet outside. 

Obviously no one should ever be hunting from an elevated position without wearing a full body safety harness properly secured to the tree with minimal slack in the safety strap. That would take care of any issues with "danger".

Thank you for your interest.


----------



## brino (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you found out if you will be at the Illinois Deer Classic?


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Illinois Deer Classic*



brino said:


> Have you found out if you will be at the Illinois Deer Classic?


*Yes! We will be there. We do not yet have a booth # but we will let every know as soon as we do.
We are looking forward to meeting everyone there and showing what The Warmbag can do.*


----------



## skyhunter (Dec 1, 2003)

Product looks interesting; might be a winner; however the guy in the picture shooting his bow looks like he has had his anchor point adversely affected.

Now that would be normal with that much stuff on around the head, but I would like to see where that shot is going and how difficult it would be to actually shoot an arrow accurately under these conditions.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2003)

If you look at the guy in the picture he is anchored but the bowstring is not drawn!!!


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

mwitty111 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Links to the videos:
> 
> ...





skyhunter said:


> Product looks interesting; might be a winner; however the guy in the picture shooting his bow looks like he has had his anchor point adversely affected.
> 
> Now that would be normal with that much stuff on around the head, but I would like to see where that shot is going and how difficult it would be to actually shoot an arrow accurately under these conditions.


Please take a look at the video. The anchor point is not affected. The release being used is a t-handle. The materials used to construct The Warmbag are non-bulky.



Mohican said:


> If you look at the guy in the picture he is anchored but the bowstring is not drawn!!!


The bow had just been shot when that photo was taken. The intent was to show The Warmbag, not the draw of the bow.

Thanks again for your continued interest in The Warmbag.


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Illinois Bound!*



Illinois59 said:


> *Yes! We will be there. We do not yet have a booth # but we will let every know as soon as we do.
> We are looking forward to meeting everyone there and showing what The Warmbag can do.*



We will be in booth #410 ( corner booth ) in the main building. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## hoggin03 (Oct 24, 2005)

Do you have confirmation/booth # for Wisconsin yet? I don't think I'm going to be able to make Illinois, and I really want to see the product in person.


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

hoggin03 said:


> Do you have confirmation/booth # for Wisconsin yet? I don't think I'm going to be able to make Illinois, and I really want to see the product in person.


Not yet. But we will post as soon as we do. Thanks.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Looks nice. 

Will you have Mossy oak?


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Looks nice.
> 
> Will you have Mossy oak?



We are not currently licensed with Mossy Oak. We are currently licensed with Realtree and are in the process of licensing with ASAT.

Thanks for your interest.


----------



## brino (Mar 11, 2005)

Any word on the price yet?


----------



## insatiable (Feb 8, 2005)

*Questions?*

Can u put it on while up on a hang-on? Can u use a climber w/it? What about your safety strap?

Looks great.
Thanks
Insatiable


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

insatiable said:


> Can u put it on while up on a hang-on? Can u use a climber w/it? What about your safety strap?
> 
> Looks great.
> Thanks
> Insatiable





mwitty111 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Links to the videos:
> 
> ...


Putting on The Warmbag is as easy as putting on a jacket. Once you are safely secured in your stand simply unzip the main body and slip your arms through the arm holes. Sit down and step into The Warmbag and zip up! No problem at all. The safety strap simply feeds out of the back of the neck. No interference or hazard.

Thanks for your interest!


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

Just a few more days before the Illinois Deer Classic! We are looking forward to meeting some of you there. Who's planning on attending?


----------



## tectonic007 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi everyone...we are ready at last. Please see below.

Due to an overwhelming interest in The Warmbag, we are currently out of stock. We apologize for the inconvenience. 

Many of you have expressed interest in pre-ordering The Warmbag; therefore, we are offering a 10% pre-order purchase discount for The Warmbag for the first 2,000 Warmbags produced in 2009. This is a one time offer only through our website. We will accept orders at the pre-order discount price until the quota is filled. Just pick the items you want and complete the check out information. If paying by credit card your account will not be charged until the product is shipped. Approximate shipping date is July 15th 2009.

Again, we apologize for any inconvenience and thank you in advance for your time and consideration of our product(s).

Regular price: $199 

Pre-order price: $179

www.thewarmbag.com


----------



## hoggin03 (Oct 24, 2005)

Any news on Iowa or Wisconsin Deer Classics?


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes, we will be at both. Will you will be at one or both?


----------



## hoggin03 (Oct 24, 2005)

Definately Iowa, 99% at Wisconsin.


----------



## brino (Mar 11, 2005)

will you have a show discounted price?


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes we will. 

Regular price: $199

Show price: $179

Thanks.


----------

